# Waiting on my Cayenne!



## TampaFlyGirl

Hey guys,

I'm new to microskiff, so I thought it'd be smart to introduce myself. 

I should be getting my 2012 Cayenne from Mel in about a week or so, I think all we're really waiting on is the swing tongue trailer and the motor.

I'll post pictures as soon as I take them!


----------



## Snookdaddy

Welcome to the tribe! I have not seen the new skiff, but would love to see pics!


----------



## SilentHunter

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327239548

some pictures.... new pics will be up soon. they will be worth the wait!

Mels been workin hard gettin that boat the way he wants it!


----------



## EER

Welcome Aboard. Mel and Rory do some nice work, I sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## Shadowcast

Hey TF Girl.....were your ears burning?? Mel was just telling me about you last week. Congrats on the Ankona Cayenne and welcome to the family. Are you getting hull #1? We need to get in touch...trying to plan something at Flint Creek this spring and have some skiffs out there. 863-860-7250


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Haha Shadowcast, I must have known he was talkin about me.  and yes, I believe I'm getting hull #1. Do you know Ethan out at Flint Creek? He's got a Native SUV. It would be pretty fun to get 'em all together.

Thanks for the congrats everyone, I'm really excited about it, it's definitely a sweet ride. I've seen the work Mel does and to say I'm impressed is an understatement. Not to mention, he's a really great guy to work with.


----------



## makin moves

let me know about a get together I have a gen1 copperhead and a suv 17. I live in st. pete. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest

What motor did you go with? Mel loves the 30hp Tohatsu which is a good choice(speed/draft) but really want to see what is does with a 60hp E-Tec.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

I ended up bumping it to a Tohatsu 40hp. I added a coffin box with a livewell...so with the extra weight, I wanted a little more power.

He had the setup as a tiller, but he's installing a center console for me instead.


----------



## paint it black

Congrats! Welcome to the family!


----------



## Guest

> I ended up bumping it to a Tohatsu 40hp. I added a coffin box with a livewell...so with the extra weight, I wanted a little more power.
> 
> He had the setup as a tiller, but he's installing a center console for me instead.



Why not go with a 50hp Tohatsu (same weight as the 40hp)? I think the price is only a few hundred difference.



Also, post a lot of pictures (rear tunnel pics) since Mel has not posted those pics yet.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Yeah, I know you boys like to speed around and all, but I like to cruise around calmly, haha. I'm on a relatively tight budget too, so in order to get everything I wanted, I had to go with the 40. It was either a push pole or 10 more HP. It was tempting though since there was no additional weight.

I'll take lots of pictures when I get it. Counting down the days!


----------



## Shadowcast

> Do you know Ethan out at Flint Creek? He's got a Native SUV. It would be pretty fun to get 'em all together.


Yep sure do. We should have an impressive fleet parked in the parking when we get this thing planned out. Talked to Max about it earlier this week.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Sounds like it would be pretty fun. Count me in for sure, let me know the details when you get it all worked out!


----------



## jrod0785

Awesome!!! Cant wait to see it!!!!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Spoke to Mel this morning...he seems to think the boat will be ready by Friday or Saturday. Looks like we're counting down the final days. Hopefully I'll get out on the water after picking it up this weekend before I head down to the Keys with it! 

Found this picture on my phone, figured I might as well throw something on this post to make it a little interesting.  










This can just be the before picture, since it will no longer be a tiller when I get it.


----------



## Creek Runner

Good looking rig!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Picked the Cayenne up this morning!!! I took some quick cell phone pictures, will take more tomorrow when I can pull it out and get some better angles (especially that tunnel hull)! It still has some white fiber glass dust on it, so I'll have to clean it off a little more. I absolutely love it!

Also, the casting platform seen in the last picture is something Mel is working on getting together right now. We just put it up there to see what it looks like, and I'm pretty sure I'll be buying one as soon as he's got one ready. It looks sweet with the poling platform!




























  ;D


----------



## Cody_F

Great looking boat  Love the casting platform to!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Great looking boat   Love the casting platform to!


Thanks! I'm already obsessed.

That casting platform works so well with the poling platform, I love it too. Mel is trying to make it match the poling platform as much as possible....hopefully he has one done soon so I can get my hands on it.


----------



## samc4900

Congratulations, looks great and I am sure you can't wait to get it on the water, let us know how it handles


----------



## DavidIvey

SICK! I'm freaking jealous as hell!  

I might be getting my SUV this week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topnative2

*SWEET!*


----------



## Paul_Barnard

I wasn't familiar with the Cayenne until I read the two threads going on them here. That's a seriously sweet rig. I am anxious to see what kind of perfromance you get with the 40. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> SICK! I'm freaking jealous as hell!
> 
> I might be getting my SUV this week!!!!!!!!!!


Don't be jealous, you're getting yours soon! Are you coming down to pick it up or is Mel bringing it to you?


----------



## makin moves

sweet skiff  If you see a green gen 1 copperhead or a blue suv 17 in tampa bay stop by and say hi.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> I wasn't familiar with the Cayenne until I read the two threads going on them here.  That's a seriously sweet rig.  I am anxious to see what kind of perfromance you get with the 40.  I think you will be pleased.



Haha yeah, it's a brand new model that he just came out with....it doesn't even have a model decal on it yet. I was at home depot for 5 minutes picking up a lock for the trailer and someone pulled up to me and asked what the hell is was, they were familiar with Ankona, but had no clue what the Cayenne was. It rode and poled really well (esp. for a tunnel hull) when I wet tested it. I have a fishing trip planned for this Friday, I'll post more pictures soon and an update on performance after the trip.


----------



## DavidIvey

> SICK! I'm freaking jealous as hell!
> 
> I might be getting my SUV this week!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous, you're getting yours soon! Are you coming down to pick it up or is Mel bringing it to you?
Click to expand...


Richard at Bossman Boats has it right now for rigging. Once complete I'm meeting him in Tallahasse to pick it up.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Wanted to give an update on the Cayenne...I've taken it out half a dozen times since I picked it up. I was poling it around in about 5" of water the other day, it poles fantastically for a tunnel hull. Stays straight when you want it to, turns on a dime when you want it to. The following day I ran it across the bay. With a pretty moderate chop, my only complaint was that I got sprayed a little, but it was windy, and I was in a skiff...can't expect to stay completely dry in conditions like that. Overall, it handled chop like a champ. It runs super shallow, and is not too tippy. I'm still breaking in the engine, but it does jump on plane at roughly 3000 rpms, and when I've full throttled, I get to about 35 mph. Honestly, something that not a lot of people have talked about...it's super easy to load, unload, and clean. It's got such a simple layout, that cleaning it is a piece of cake. Not to mention, it's so lightweight that I can't even tell a difference when I'm trailering it. I leave at 4am tomorrow morning for the Keys, so I'll have quite a bit more to report on when I get back.

Here are a couple random pictures from the adventures of the week, and also the first fish caught on the Cayenne Hull #1!





























Those three pictures pretty much sum up my week. 

The next four pictures are to show some detail on the boat.


















Fit easily in the garage...about a foot to spare.









Deep V!









Tunnel...I'll get better pictures of it when it's not in the garage. Also, for anyone that has a live well on their ankona...that little black box will solve the problem of having to get a high-speed intake to keep water flowing while on plane. Way cheaper, cost me about $25.


----------



## makin moves

Nice fish looks like its going to have some good mojo


----------



## Megalops

Killer snook! Can u elaborate a little more on the high speed pickup - make, model, where? Easy install?  I think I read u have the coffin box as a live well, correct?


----------



## Guest

Good luck in the Keys! I'll be down there next week.


Those numbers look pretty good. Now when you get back it's time for a jack plate and a cupped prop to take advantage of that tunnel.


----------



## Recidivists

Any detailed info on your "little black box" would be 'fantastically' helpful.


----------



## runyowell

> Any detailed info on your "little black box" would be 'fantastically' helpful.


Looks like TH Marine's EZ Pump.

http://www.thmarine.com/products/Aeration-and-Plumbing/Aeration-and-Livewell-Systems/Water-Pickup-Systems/EZ-Pump-Advanced-Water-Pick-Up-System


----------



## Recidivists

Thank you WS.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

WildSide got it exactly right. It was relatively easy to install, I just have to seal it now. If you're local to the Tampa/Brandon area, T A Mahoney sells it. It makes a huge difference, especially when you're dealing with something like white bait, that dies extremely fast. When I didn't have the scoop, the bait was dead within ten minutes. Problem solved. The only thing I was told to keep an eye out for was some corrosion that might occur on the engine due to all the additional bubbles being thrown on it. My intake is directly in front of my engine, I don't know if it's like that on anyone else's Ankona. Other than that, it was such an easy fix, and it works really well.


----------



## Seebs

nice skiff!


----------



## Shadowcast

TFG....the skiff looks great!! That is a a great snook to break it in on! Can't wait to see it in person on the 7th.


----------



## Megalops

Any updates on the Keys trip with your Cayenne?


----------



## DEEK

Any updates on how your liking the new Cayenne


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

The Keys trip was fun, and conveniently enough, I was there the weekend of the Kick-Off party to the 8 month long Key West Fishing Tournament, and I was staying in the Double Tree that was hosting the party! It was pretty funny, I was in the parking lot washing the boat down and about 6 different captains came up to talk to me about the skiff. I took the opportunity to pull out my map and ask them about some fishing spots in the surrounding areas. I did get a lot of valuable information from them, but unfortunately it was simply too windy to get to any of their 'secret' spots. Now I know where to go when it's not blowing like crazy.  

We didn't really catch any super exciting species, but it was a good time nonetheless...it's hard to complain when you're on the water in the Keys. I did have some fun on the flats catching a few shark and barracuda. They came right up to the boat, if I wasn't a scaredy cat, I could have just reached out and grabbed them by their tails. That same day, we caught a few yellowtail snapper and white grunt. I was disappointed about how windy and choppy it was, but I had anticipated it would be that way. The boat handled it pretty well, and it was a blast running through crystal clear shallow water and learning the area. I definitely need to invest in a GoPro before my next trip down there. And a GPS. 

I should be running the boat a lot in the next two weeks, my brother booked a flight from Washington D.C. to come down and do some serious fishing. He gets in on Thursday and I guess I get to play little sister fishing guide. :-? Updates will come later as the trips start.

Bendback! I sent you a PM!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

What a great idea for a casting platform ! That is a very clean looking skiff . Have fun with it and congratulations on the new skiff .


----------



## DEEK

Thanks for the update. Look forward to seeing you around TB when I get my new Cayenne.

Thanks for the PM,very helpful


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

*Updates on the Cayenne!*

Haven't post about the boat in a while, but now I have good reason to... I just got my new XL casting platform installed by Bob Reeves with Strongarm Products. I absolutely love it so far, and my favorite part is how well it compliments the poling platform. I'm taking the boat out on Friday to run it and try it out. 

I also had some stabilizers installed on the transom to help with the sliding issues I'm having. I'm super excited to try those out as well. Will post more pictures and updates on Friday!


















































Home safe and sound, and representing.


----------



## [email protected]

Great looking casting platform!  I'll be ordering one for my Copperhead when it's finally done.  The last weeks of waiting are the worst!  What problems have you been having with sliding?  Did the stabilizers help? :-?


----------



## swaddict

Why stabilizers instead of electric trim tabs?


----------



## Barbs_deep

Nice looking skiff ! Does the boat have any hull slap when poling ?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Loki - I have sliding issues because of the tunnel. You shouldn't have any problems with the Copperhead at all! I know all about the waiting...get ready for the last couple days, those really are the worst. 

swaddict - I decided to go with stabilizers first. Bob has them on his Shadowcast, which had the same issues because of the tunnel that boat too. We are seeing if this solves the problem, then I may invest in trim tabs (I should have gotten them from the start!). Baby steps.

Dirty - Zero hull slap. Boat is absolutely silent. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## el9surf

Nice boat! You should bring it out to the Mosquito Lagoon event coming up next month.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

el9surf...a bunch of the guys and I actually planned that event about a month and a half ago, so I'll definitely be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SilentHunter

make sure the prop clears thoes plates! And the boat is lookin good!


----------



## Guest

> make sure the prop clears thoes plates! And the boat is lookin good!


      [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

Those stabilizers look familiar. 

You're almost at a 'bonaflied edition'!


----------



## Guest

> make sure the prop clears thoes plates! And the boat is lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-laugh.gif]
Click to expand...

What does that mean? They are fixed tabs! Unless she is chopping the sponsons with her prop. LOL


----------



## rkmurphy

> Nice boat! You should bring it out to the Mosquito Lagoon event coming up next month.


What is this? Can someone PM me details on this? I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice boat! You should bring it out to the Mosquito Lagoon event coming up next month.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? Can someone PM me details on this? I feel so out of the loop.
Click to expand...

Ankona Owners Event 3, it's in the tournaments section.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

THIS IS A LONG ONE.  ;D

Ran the boat a couple times in the past week...LOVE the casting platform. I never realized how much I had been missing one. If I'm not standing on it, I'm sitting on it, eating my lunch on it, putting stuff on it that I don't want sliding around, mounting the go-pro under it (really awesome video coming btw...), etc. My favorite part about the platform...the sky scene underneath. It really makes the platform unique. It's definitely not something that you would expect, but it's a pleasant surprise. I'm interested to see what other "scenes" Bob has in store. In addition, Bob has fabricated the platforms so that you can adjust where you want it placed on the deck. This was excellent for me because I'm considering installing a removable trolling motor. I can have it all the way forward if the motor is removed, and all the way back if the motor is mounted. It's nice to have the options.






































I also saw a major improvement with the issue of sliding. It's not 100% resolved, but it is drastically reduced. The stabilizers seem to be doing the trick, for the most part. I wish I had gotten video before the stabilizers, and after...but oh well. 











Lastly, I purchased a Tackle Webs...honestly, aside from the purchase of the casting platform, the Tackle Webs is my favorite addition. It clears up deck space so much, I don't even have to bring a tackle bag at all anymore. Everything fits right into my compartments and the Tackle Webs, and the only thing left on the deck is my cooler. It's so nice to not have stuff lying around. It fits perfectly right under my poling platform and there is a smaller size that I may put on the casting platform too. It's brilliant. 





























So the next thing I'm adding to the boat will be some Seadek pads from Castaway Customs. I think it would look good if Tyler cut me some matching pads for the top of the poling platform, and the top of the live well. It would tie in well with the casting platform. Photos will be posted as soon as that is done.


----------



## Creek Runner

I really like how the casting platform can be moved forward and aft, tackle webs are the best thing since sliced bread! ;D Very nice Sled you got there!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Love it


----------



## [email protected]

Great info and Pics! Tackle Webs looks like another item to add to my boat! It never ends!


----------



## Dillusion

What size tacklewebs are yall using for your ankona platforms?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> What size tacklewebs are yall using for your ankona platforms?


I'm using the 24" x 15" tackle web...it's designed to fit 24"-32" spaces. It works really well underneath the platform.


----------



## CurtisWright

I-Che-Wa-Wa This thread should be published in one of thoes girly magazines under the "What a Men Really Want" section.


----------



## pudding08

Nice looking Skiff, congrats!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Showing some Ankona love...proud to say my Cayenne has been featured on Skiff Life for this week...check it out!

http://www.skifflife.com/92107/cayenne-hot-alissa-and-her-ankona/

I also have some new additions coming, including a new casting platform (still Strongarm!) and a Strongarm backrest. Pictures of the new Strongarm Products, and others to come.


----------



## kyleh

Alissa.. Will you marry me??


----------



## samay

That's really cool. Congratulations.


----------



## pete_paschall

> Alissa.. Will you marry me??



Could this be the first ever Microskiff proposal???  ;D

Pete


----------



## pete_paschall

Or restraining order!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Hahaha thanks guys. I think that is the first microskiff proposal, but something tells me that an online proposal may be somewhat of an 'empty' request. 

:


----------



## kyleh

> Alissa.. Will you marry me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be the first ever Microskiff proposal???  ;D
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Don't be mad Pete cause I proposed first... Jk.. You have a nice skiff Alissa.. I was just being goofy...


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Alissa.. Will you marry me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be the first ever Microskiff proposal???  ;D
> 
> Pete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be mad Pete cause I proposed first...   Jk.. You have a nice skiff Alissa.. I was just being goofy...
Click to expand...


Haha hey thanks, I figured it was all in good fun. Gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## Dillusion

Microskiff.com...keepin' it creepy.


----------



## frostbite

Alissa I dont even know u but I might propose  . Just playing but u do seem like a really cool chick. I read the piece on skiff life and also seen u kicked everyones azz at the ankona tourny thats awesome


----------



## Megalops

Congrats Alissa!!


----------



## SNOOK48

I don't know what looks better, your skiff or the tacoma!


----------



## jms

> Microskiff.com...keepin' it creepy.


now that's funny


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> I don't know what looks better, your skiff or the tacoma!



Thanks...It's my BABY, I've had it for two years and I got the lift, wheels and tires done three months ago. It was long overdue.


----------



## TwoKids

TFG,
What is the color combo of your skiff? Is that ice blue? Thanks.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> TFG,
> What is the color combo of your skiff? Is that ice blue? Thanks.


I'm fairly certain that the deck is Matterhorn White...the hull is a combination of blues. Mel just threw together a bunch of colors and called it "Mel Blue"...precious. I think it's something like sea foam blue, marlin blue, sky blue, and ice blue, but don't quote me on that since it's been roughly a year.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Finally got some shots of the new Strongarm pushpole holders... I love these things.










And the other side...










The fact that there's no bungee-cord makes it easier to get the pole and the SeaDek helps to keep the pole in place when traveling or not in use...it also quiets things down when taking it in and out of the holders.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> I don't know what looks better, your skiff or the tacoma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...It's my BABY, I've had it for two years and I got the lift, wheels and tires done three months ago. It was long overdue.
Click to expand...

How does it pull your skiff ? I'm getting tired of my thirsty tundra


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> How does it pull your skiff ? I'm getting tired of my thirsty tundra


It does pretty good...the skiff is so light, that I don't even really notice it's back there. I would say that my tires and lift probably do more damage to my MPG than the skiff does. I was getting mid 20's without the lift...I think it's lower 20's now. I love my Tacoma.


----------



## paint it black

Mario's Tacoma was the worst! on our trip to tampa pulling the copperhead that weighs less than the Cayenne, we had to fill up in Miami, then in Ft. Myers to make it to Tampa. He had the most basic 2012 4 Cyl model, though. I don't know which you have.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Mine is the 2011 Off-road V6... which is probably why I get better gas mileage...his Tacoma was likely underpowered with a 4 cylinder.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> How does it pull your skiff ? I'm getting tired of my thirsty tundra
> 
> 
> 
> It does pretty good...the skiff is so light, that I don't even really notice it's back there. I would say that my tires and lift probably do more damage to my MPG than the skiff does. I was getting mid 20's without the lift...I think it's lower 20's now. I love my Tacoma.
Click to expand...

Wow !! That's really good. I get like 13-15 in my tundra, but it's on 37s which doesn't help. Might be looking into a Tacoma !

Sorry for derailing thread... Lol


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Off to get the Strongarm Backrest installed. More pictures of the newest additions to come.


----------



## bugslinger

Think I saw you and this skiff at the gandy ramp a couple months ago.... at the wash rack. Looks like a sweet ride.
You ought to make it by Tampa Bay on the Fly tuesday nights for their fly tying nights. Tell em TJ sent ya.... 
always tends to be a good time.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Think I saw you and this skiff at the gandy ramp a couple months ago.... at the wash rack. Looks like a sweet ride.
> You ought to make it by Tampa Bay on the Fly tuesday nights for their fly tying nights. Tell em TJ sent ya....
> always tends to be a good time.


I'm sure it was me...I launch out of Gandy and CCC for the most part.  Will have to check out Tampa Bay on the Fly on Tuesdays...I'm not super creative though, so I don't know how fly tying would be, lol.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Finally got out and got some pictures done. I was taking some pictures for a completely different reason, but the sunset was so nice I had to take advantage. I exchanged the cloud design on the first platform with Eric's work...I also had a backrest mounted on the coffin box.


----------



## CurtisWright

Sweet!


----------



## bugslinger

Great looking sled. Looks like it will be a fishing machine for some time to come.


----------



## Megalops

That backrest looks awesome!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Some recent photos of me and the Cayenne. I will be doing some performance improvements in the near future, so stay tuned...sounds like a jack plate, prop, and possibly trim tabs are in my future. Can't wait to see what this baby does when she's dialed in!  













Skinny water in this one...drafting about 5"...this red was belly crawling when it ate.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The new cayenne sticker is sweet.
Those are good upgrade choices. 
Can't wait see your sled all tricked out.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

It has been almost ONE YEAR since I last posted...Wow! Some major updates to the skiff...and we have relocated to Islamorada and are loving life. The floor was completely redone, carpet ripped out, SeaDek installed under gunnels, new poling platform from Strongarm Products installed - with SeaDek, new spray rails installed, sound system, storage compartments redone, and a brand new Rhodan GPS trolling motor installed (not pictured). 

Phew! 

Shall I update with some more recent Keys fishing pictures as well?


----------



## oysterbreath

That is a sweet skiff! So why the poling platform update? is the new platform one of those "ship-able" platforms? How do you like it?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Oysterbreath, thank you! I wanted something with more real estate. I also wanted rod holders for those lazy days. It's not a "ship-able" platform, it's one piece...Bob installed it himself and even customized it to fit the pre-existing footprint of the original Ankona platform. It's one of a kind! I love it, it's well constructed and absolutely massive. SeaDeked to match the rest of the SeaDek scattered around the boat.


----------



## Gators52__20

Lucky girl, living in Islamorada! I grew up in Big Pine, and even though I visit my Aunt and Uncle 3 or 4 times a year I miss it like crazy. Tight lines...


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Well done!


----------



## Snookdaddy

Sweet looking Cayenne! 

How do you like the Rhodan trolling motor?


----------



## permitchaser

Man that's Pretty... The boat too


----------



## Dillusion

> Man that's Pretty... The boat too


Way to be creepy.


----------



## TC

> Man that's Pretty... The boat too
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be creepy.
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## RigaRoo

Kreepin....


----------



## Net 30

"Sitting on a park bench....
Eying little girls with bad intent....
Snot's running down his nose....
Greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes".


----------



## permitchaser

I was talking about the fish


----------



## Parrboy

Right


----------



## Snooknut

Very nice! Congrats on the skiff upgrades and relocation. I have no discipline, which would be required to live there, since I'm not independently wealthy and would not be able to keep a job ;D. Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

I'll take the creepiness as compliments and be flattered instead of weirded out.



Snookdaddy...the Rhodan trolling motor is awesome. I'd say that it's probably the smartest upgrade I've put on the boat. It's more accurate, quieter, powerful and energy efficient than the I-pilot, and it's made local right in Sarasota, FL. 

More pictures, because why not!

All those redfish in the bottom picture were caught by yours truly from the poling platform on solo trips. SELFIES.


----------



## Shadowcast

The upgrades on the skiff look great Alissa!  We miss you up here in Tampa.  Being down there...I know you don't miss us.  IF... and it's a big IF....I go to another Ankona besides the SUV.... it will be the Cayenne.


----------



## Net 30

Great pics...looks like the Red knocked you out of your shoe on pic #2! ;D


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Great pics...looks like the Red knocked you out of your shoe on pic #2!   ;D



Haha, I wondered if anyone would notice. I lost the Sperry while climbing down from the platform, no time for recovery when trying to land a fish! Man down.


----------



## joeeth

very cool boat and very cool fish. 

Some of the best times i have had with my wife is when I am poling her up on to redfish. 

Congrats on the boat and fish.


----------



## permitchaser

so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures

Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(


----------



## cutrunner

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(


Sounds like you need a hug, friend


----------



## Megalops

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a hug, friend
Click to expand...

That and maybe a SSRI or couch session with a someone well versed with the DSM-5. LOL

Alissa, what happened to the Strongarm backrest?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a hug, friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and maybe a SSRI or couch session with a someone well versed with the DSM-5. LOL
> 
> Alissa, what happened to the Strongarm backrest?
Click to expand...



Permitchaser, they are selfies...meaning that I took them of myself. I put the camera on the poling platform and set the timer, then I ran back to the front. It's tricky, but doable...that's why every picture is set up the same way and I'm standing in the same location. The two pictures of the redfish still in the water fighting, were also taken by me. I'm an excellent multi-tasker. 

The backrest was really cool and functional, but I decided to remove it because my coffin box is just a little off center and I'm a little OCD.


----------



## RTS

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a hug, friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and maybe a SSRI or couch session with a someone well versed with the DSM-5. LOL
> 
> Alissa, what happened to the Strongarm backrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permitchaser, they are selfies...meaning that I took them of myself. I put the camera on the poling platform and set the timer, then I ran back to the front. It's tricky, but doable...that's why every picture is set up the same way and I'm standing in the same location. The two pictures of the redfish still in the water fighting, were also taken by me. I'm an excellent multi-tasker.
> 
> The backrest was really cool and functional, but I decided to remove it because my coffin box is just a little off center and I'm a little OCD.
Click to expand...

OK, I'll bite. Who built your rod? I count maybe 14 or more guides on what I'm assuming is a 7' rod?


----------



## Gators52__20

Nice reds


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a hug, friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and maybe a SSRI or couch session with a someone well versed with the DSM-5. LOL
> 
> Alissa, what happened to the Strongarm backrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permitchaser, they are selfies...meaning that I took them of myself. I put the camera on the poling platform and set the timer, then I ran back to the front. It's tricky, but doable...that's why every picture is set up the same way and I'm standing in the same location. The two pictures of the redfish still in the water fighting, were also taken by me. I'm an excellent multi-tasker.
> 
> The backrest was really cool and functional, but I decided to remove it because my coffin box is just a little off center and I'm a little OCD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Who built your rod?  I count maybe 14 or more guides on what I'm assuming is a 7' rod?
Click to expand...

Kris Greene Custom Rods...he's local to Tampa Bay and his rods are incredibly light. I don't know how many guides it has, I've never counted. Yes, it is 7'. Any reason you've highlighted the OCD comment? Keep in mind, I'm a fairly sarcastic person.


----------



## permitchaser

That is what I thought.  I am a photographer and don't take my Nikons on the boat since I got my IPhone but am considering taking my underwater Nikon when I go Tarpon fishing this summer.  The only problem is my underwater camera uses film 

Now about the shots of you in the water and the copy right looks cool 

Those rod guides are pink very girly girly


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> That is what I thought.  I am a photographer and don't take my Nikons on the boat since I got my IPhone but am considering taking my underwater Nikon when I go Tarpon fishing this summer.  The only problem is my underwater camera uses film
> 
> Now about the shots of you in the water and the copy right looks cool
> 
> Those rod guides are pink very girly girly



Thank you permitchaser! I appreciate the compliments for the photos and watermark, the watermark is actually my signature, vectorized (I think you were talking about this when you said copyright...). I love my Nikon, it's a great camera. As for the rod...it was actually a gift, pink would most certainly not be my first choice! Not usually considered by most to be the girly girl type. Haha!  :


----------



## permitchaser

I have shot stock for Photo Researchers in NY for years. I copy right all my submissions so when I am published I get credit. I have not sent them much since I went digital. I mostly take fishing shots and pictures of my grandsons and bird dog


----------



## RTS

> so if your fishing by yourself who took the pictures
> 
> Great pictures. Since I am in GA I can't move down to the keys till my wife leaves me or takes the long nap I then will be so sad I'll have to move to the keys to drown my sorrow :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a hug, friend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and maybe a SSRI or couch session with a someone well versed with the DSM-5. LOL
> 
> Alissa, what happened to the Strongarm backrest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Permitchaser, they are selfies...meaning that I took them of myself. I put the camera on the poling platform and set the timer, then I ran back to the front. It's tricky, but doable...that's why every picture is set up the same way and I'm standing in the same location. The two pictures of the redfish still in the water fighting, were also taken by me. I'm an excellent multi-tasker.
> 
> The backrest was really cool and functional, but I decided to remove it because my coffin box is just a little off center and I'm a little OCD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I'll bite.  Who built your rod?  I count maybe 14 or more guides on what I'm assuming is a 7' rod?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kris Greene Custom Rods...he's local to Tampa Bay and his rods are incredibly light. I don't know how many guides it has, I've never counted. Yes, it is 7'. Any reason you've highlighted the OCD comment? Keep in mind, I'm a fairly sarcastic person.
Click to expand...

 ;D ;D ;D

If you knew me a little better, I kinda hold my own in the sarcasm dept. 

I think thats who my brother told me he was going to have him build him a custom rod.  When he told me how many guides he was going to put on, I told him he was OCD. ;D ;D  When I saw all the wrappings and "OCD", I "bit".  Right bait, right time. No offense was meant. :-[ Besides, you act like OCD is a bad thing. :-?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Haha Skiff Junky, no offense was taken, but I knew you had something cooking up that would make a little more sense once explained. Lol, yes...Kris Greene puts a million guides on his rods, but it actually helps with accuracy and distance. Not to mention, they are like 1.6 ounces. Stupid light. Great rods if your brother is still interested!

And you're right, OCD isn't a bad thing, especially when it comes to boats. It's exactly why my boat looks better now...two years later, then when I bought it.


----------



## RTS

> Haha Skiff Junky, no offense was taken, but I knew you had something cooking up that would make a little more sense once explained. Lol, yes...Kris Greene puts a million guides on his rods, but it actually helps with accuracy and distance. Not to mention, they are like 1.6 ounces. Stupid light. Great rods if your brother is still interested!
> 
> And you're right, OCD isn't a bad thing, especially when it comes to boats. It's exactly why my boat looks better now...two years later, then when I bought it.


Not sure if he went with Kris or another local. Our jobs keep us from fishing these days so I live vicariously through posts such as yours.  The belief with so many guides was a more even bend, especially with Offshore LT for Kings.


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

nice skiff. Now Im gonna have to start snappin pics of my Shadowcast!!!!!!!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

She's going up for sale...keep an eye out for an ad in the classified section shortly. It's going to be a sweet deal for someone that doesn't want to wait to have one built.


----------



## rkmurphy

What is next?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> What is next?


Nothing is set in stone yet, but I can tell you that it'll be pretty, whatever it is.


----------



## rkmurphy

> What is next?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is set in stone yet, but I can tell you that it'll be pretty, whatever it is.
Click to expand...

Does it rhyme with smells pay?


----------



## permitchaser

I can't believe after over 9 pages your going to sell it 

I bet you want something bigger and more stable that you can chase Tarpon with

Is that your Truck or your husband/boy friends


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Her truck... She's a bada**


----------



## Creek Runner

Cool selfies, so much better than most of the other selfies I see!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Thank you everyone, for following this build and transformation of the good ol' Cayenne... She is listed for sale, and I hope someone scoops her up and treats her well.

Sale ad: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1399749278


----------



## Godzuki86

Good luck with the sale! Do you work at TOTS or are you a volunteer?

Thanks for the add on Instagram!

Andy


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

> Good luck with the sale! Do you work at TOTS or are you a volunteer?
> 
> Thanks for the add on Instagram!
> 
> Andy


Thank you! I work at TOTS, I'll be there until September!


----------



## Godzuki86

That's cool! We have a house down there for a week in august. TOTS is on the girls to do list I believe. Maybe we will see you there!

Andy


----------



## permitchaser

I got to ask what TOTS stand for


----------



## Godzuki86

Theater of the Sea.


----------



## --AL--

> Theater of the Sea.


AHHH, never thought of that one...At least once a day I wonder first how to come up with enough money to buy any property anywhere in the keys. Another question is what the hell would I do for a living down there. TOTS looking like not a bad gig, especially if you get to mess around with Dolphins.


----------



## permitchaser

Do they have Shamoo or Flipper and does Tampa girl feed them or ride them or work in the office


----------



## Godzuki86

They have dolphins. She works with the dolphins (and other wildlife there as well)


----------



## TampaFlyGirl

Haha, yes I work with the dolphins, sea lions, sea turtle, and sharks.  

It's not cheap to live down here...I work two jobs and have maybe half a day off to myself, after I finish all the other things I have to do, which aren't exactly relaxing. 

Let me know when you are coming down, GZ1!


----------



## Net 30

> It's not cheap to live down here...I work two jobs and have maybe half a day off to myself, after I finish all the other things I have to do


I worked on Big Pine, Little Torch and Key West after college and I learned very fast it's much more fun to visit the Keys and play vs. work in the Keys and service the people that come to play. Still was a good experience and good memories.


----------



## Godzuki86

Will do! August 13-20! If I can catch a permit in tr week I'm there I will be happy! ;D

Andy


----------



## wryt01

Just wanted to wish you the best on the sale of your skiff.  I passed by it yesterday on my way down to Key West for the week. Well I'm almost positive it was yours I can't imagine that many Cayenne's parked along US1 for sale; Regardless it's a Beautiful Skiff!


----------

